# Frosted bottles



## Danml (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone know where to get any 750 frosted bottles at a resonable price ?

Thanks


----------



## Daisy317 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not sure where you live? Do you know of any local wineries in your area that use them? You may be able to buy them used there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

Take a look here or here. The second place some of us are getting ice wine bottles from.


----------



## Danml (Dec 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Take a look here or here. The second place some of us are getting ice wine bottles from.



Thank you, will give them a try.

Have a local winery here but all they have are green, clear and red, and the red are ugly !!


----------



## Daisy317 (Dec 29, 2010)

Danml said:


> Thank you, will give them a try.
> 
> Have a local winery here but all they have are green, clear and red, and the red are ugly !!



LOL! 
I can get tons of frosted glass bottles for free from Presque Isle Winery near Erie, PA. They are dirty as heck when you get them, but with a bleach soak before a good wash they clean up nicely.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

Danml said:


> Thank you, will give them a try.
> 
> Have a local winery here but all they have are green, clear and red, and the red are ugly !!



I agree the red are butt ugly and I toss them!



Daisy317 said:


> LOL!
> I can get tons of frosted glass bottles for free from Presque Isle Winery near Erie, PA. They are dirty as heck when you get them, but with a bleach soak before a good wash they clean up nicely.



Hey young lady stay the hell off of my turf!!! LMAO you need to let me know sometime when your up here. Actually I hate getting bottles from there. If you check Heritage you'll get clean ones in cases.


----------



## Danml (Dec 29, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> LOL!
> I can get tons of frosted glass bottles for free from Presque Isle Winery near Erie, PA. They are dirty as heck when you get them, but with a bleach soak before a good wash they clean up nicely.



Well send me a couple cases:


----------



## Daisy317 (Dec 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey young lady *stay the hell off of my turf*!!! LMAO you need to let me know sometime when your up here. Actually I hate getting bottles from there. If you check Heritage you'll get clean ones in cases.



YOU are the one who TOLD me about it, so it's your fault! haha 

I don't actually get up there often. My best friend lives in North East and she picks them up for me and drops them off to me when she goes to see family. I have bought from Heritage before but they rarely have bottles.


----------



## Daisy317 (Dec 29, 2010)

Danml said:


> Well send me a couple cases:



Next time I get a "delivery" I could probably box them up and ship them to you if you pay shipping. It's hard to say when I'll get them again. I'll have to ask her to get me a bunch


----------



## Danml (Dec 29, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> Next time I get a "delivery" I could probably box them up and ship them to you if you pay shipping. It's hard to say when I'll get them again. I'll have to ask her to get me a bunch



That would be great !!!!! Keep me in mind. I am in Altoona Pa.


----------



## Daisy317 (Dec 29, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree the red are butt ugly and I toss them!





...give them to me instead... I will put them to use!


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey the red maybe but ugly BUT they may look nice for the Hot Pepper wine!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 29, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> Next time I get a "delivery" I could probably box them up and ship them to you if you pay shipping. It's hard to say when I'll get them again. I'll have to ask her to get me a bunch



Next time you get a delivery, give me a call and I'll come pick them up. I'll take frosted and the red, those are nice for the apple wine.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 29, 2010)

Danml said:


> That would be great !!!!! Keep me in mind. I am in Altoona Pa.



I think Altoona is close enough to make it to a get-to-gether and Daisy was invited in the past but felt obligated not to come. (JK Daisy)


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2010)

Fire Mountain in Indiana is only an hour for us and about an hour from Altoona, I would assume it is only an hour for you, Doug, and for Steve. It would probably be longer for Dan though. 

But Fire Mountain is a good restaurant.


----------



## Daisy317 (Dec 29, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I think Altoona is close enough to make it to a get-to-gether and Daisy was invited in the past but felt obligated not to come. (JK Daisy)



*blushes*

The picnic happened back when I fell off the face of the earth... If we have another one THIS coming year I will try my best to come. I don't plan on being a victim of Murphy's Law again!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

Lots of new people from NW PA and it would be cool to get together this summer.


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey, like we said last year we will do it again this year. I'm planning on another one in July again.


----------

